# Clipping goats



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

For shaving wethers what size blade would you use? For the correct length?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think a 10 blade would be fine.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

What kind of goats and for what reason?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep we use #10


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Okay thanks, that’s what I have but I wanted to make sure


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What kind of goats and for what reason?


It's a boer wether, and they need to be shaved for my fair picture and video


----------

